# Original Life - Jay Naylor; Current pages



## Read-The-Wind (Aug 22, 2011)

Jay Naylor's comic, Original Life, has recently been featuring a character named Charlene, or "Charlie". Her mom is picking up on Charlie's masculine, (alluding to homosexual), tendencies and trying to fight them subtly. 

My name is Charlie and I'm a girl. It's not short for anything. I really feel like I can feel Charlie in the comic's frustrations. Is anyone else feeling this? I know a lot of people in the world have to grow up in the same scenario and I really feel grateful for having such an accepting mother being pan/omnisexual myself.
_
~No flaming please. Don't bother posting if you don't agree with homosexuality. Kthxbai.~_


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 22, 2011)

In before Jay Naylor hate. 

And what are you asking here are you asking about growing up gay or are you asking about growing up and not following standard gender roles as outlined by our society?


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 22, 2011)

Read-The-Wind said:


> _
> ~No flaming please. Don't bother posting if you don't agree with homosexuality. Kthxbai.~_



Do you even realise where you're posting?

And to answer your question: no. On top of that, I've not even read that comic.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 22, 2011)

You basically just told the next closest thing to the GSA to stop flaming homosexuality. Good job.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 22, 2011)

Usually I like to be sympathetic to the problems of homosexuals, but the automatic "don't flame if you don't like homosexuals" makes me think you go looking for trouble.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 11, 2011)

Don'tcha know, people love doing things their told _not_ to do!

Me feels you be serachin for fer troubles!


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 11, 2011)

Jay Naylor is no doubt hammering in a skewed ultra-one-sided opinion in his usual, subtle-as-a-hammer-against-glass kind of way. Noble message or not, I feel that the way he gets his points across in his comic is both callous, pretentious, and maybe just a bit arrogant, like, "I have a webcomic and I'll say whatever I want through it, and that's because I'm the artist."

But, you know, maybe that's just me.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2011)

Why are you taking Jay Naylor comics seriously at all?


----------

